# Need of Computer help



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recommend someone with great technical knowledge of computers. We are having HUGE problems getting our computers connected to our wireless router! Two of them are fine its the 2 new ones that our children bought that we cant get connected ones a Mac and the other a PC. Think we need to get someone out to have a look - Du were useless and hubby is good on computers and has a far bit of knowledge but he cant get it sorted. So any recommendations would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Now if you could get the first two connected then why not the new ones? Are you trying to connect them while the first two are connected? Disconnect them/disable their Wifi and restart the router. 

Is there some kind of error message? When you search for the router on the new ones, does it show up?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sharaf have a service where they will come to your house and set you up.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If your husband knows how to surf to the router's admin page get him to check the DHCP section, there may be a limit of how many addresses the router is assigning.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Your modem might be have a limit of up too Two wireless computers,
You would need to change this . You can connect the router by cable too your computer and you need too change the range, once your on the modem/routers page..
For eg: siemen's speedstream default page address is 192.168.254.254


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys will pass it all on!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I was going to say DHCP but didn't want to confuse them. My uncle had the same issue when I first got to Dubai. They had told him that he could only use ONE computer and that was it! I just went in and increased the range so I and everyone else could access the net at the same time.


----------



## Wuuki (Feb 1, 2010)

zin said:


> If your husband knows how to surf to the router's admin page get him to check the DHCP section, there may be a limit of how many addresses the router is assigning.


Hey
I am jumping in because of the same problem. Don't know the router's page, otherwise I might be able to fix it myself.

Do you know how to find it?
I have sent you PM, not sure if it went though.

Cheers


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Wuuki said:


> Hey
> I am jumping in because of the same problem. Don't know the router's page, otherwise I might be able to fix it myself.
> 
> Do you know how to find it?
> ...


What brand is the router?


----------



## Wuuki (Feb 1, 2010)

m1key said:


> What brand is the router?


The one I found in the apartment is LinkSys with an open connection, the one I'd like to connect is TP-Link. Maybe the LinkSys is not as bad as it looks like......

In any way, I have to make it a secure connection.

Thanks


----------



## Wuuki (Feb 1, 2010)

Stupid me looked at my old router just to find the IP address and the access..... :-(

Now I am looking at the Admin Panel of LINKSYS - now, where can I change from open to secure connection?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Wuuki said:


> The one I found in the apartment is LinkSys with an open connection, the one I'd like to connect is TP-Link. Maybe the LinkSys is not as bad as it looks like......
> 
> In any way, I have to make it a secure connection.
> 
> Thanks


Ok. The IP to access the admin of the TP-Link router is probably http://192.168.1.1. Plug the router in and give it a minute or so then put the IP address in your browser. Most likely you'll be asked for a username and password. Very likely it will be admin for both - I suggest you change the password once logged in  Many routers use the same IP and login, though it can vary. If this doesn't work try Googling the model number of the router.

Good luck...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Wuuki said:


> Stupid me looked at my old router just to find the IP address and the access..... :-(
> 
> Now I am looking at the Admin Panel of LINKSYS - now, where can I change from open to secure connection?


Will depend on the model. Look for anything that says WPA/WEP or security. Choose WPA if you can. If you can't see it, try googling for a manual for the model number of the router. Chances are you will be able to find a PDF of it.


----------



## Wuuki (Feb 1, 2010)

m1key said:


> Will depend on the model. Look for anything that says WPA/WEP or security. Choose WPA if you can. If you can't see it, try googling for a manual for the model number of the router. Chances are you will be able to find a PDF of it.


Thanks a million - will do.
Whenever you are around Greens, let me know and the drink (coffee  is on me

Cheers


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Wuuki said:


> Thanks a million - will do.
> Whenever you are around Greens, let me know and the drink (coffee  is on me
> 
> Cheers


No problem. Happy I could help.


----------

